# How do I transfer pictures to CD's to save space?



## embem (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a whole bunch of Pictures saved to my computer that I want to transfer to CD's to save space. I am not sure what kind of CD's to use and I do not want to lose any of the pictures while transfering them. And also if I transfer them to CD's will I be able to print them out after they are on the CD's? Thanks Emily


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

You need CD's that say CD-RW, and some type of software to copy them to it.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

Yes you will be able to print them out. Maybe you should make sure your PC has a cd or dvd burner first though.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Don't use CD-RW disks. They have a shorter lifespan and can corrupt more easily. Use CD-R disks instead. And don't *move* them to CDs. Perform a copy and paste leaving the originals on your computer until you verify you can open a good portion of the files from the disk. Then make another copy of the CD (you need two copies if the files are important in case something happens to one of the disks).

In my opinion, this would not be how I'd save space on my computer. I'd buy a larger hard drive first. And, of course, I'd have a backed up copy of these pictures on CD and DVD and/or an external hard drive in case something happened to the computer's internal hard drive.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember: Data you don't have at least two copies of is data you don't care about.


----------

